# Shielding Material



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I'm curious if anyone knows where I can get shielding supplies (preferably shielding paint but copper tape would be acceptable) in Southern Ont. I know I can order via stewmac but i'd prefer to avoid paying the shipping, its 15$ which is half the cost of the paint and I don't need anything else from them at the moment. I know there's guitarpartscanada but i've read a few things on here that make me a little wary.

If anyone knows of a good location please let me know.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

sorry i dont know where to buy locally but bezdez is a household name around here there located up near Timmins somewhere . Chelmsford if i remember correctly 
NO SOLDER COPPER SHIELDING TAPE - OVER 6FT ELEC GUITAR - eBay (item 200502643889 end time Sep-27-10 04:58:23 PDT)


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

You can get copper foil sticky backed at stained glass shops. Usually in like 1/4" wide rolls, but I have seen packs of three 12" by 12" sheets for 4.99 (this is like YEARS ago and copper costs are up these days and was at a shop in Hamilton on the Mountain).

Online when I last mentioned this, the only supplies the guys were coming up with were large rolls for lots of cash. A store front shop would be my recommendation. I don't know how many hobby shops are left in NF/St.C area (used to be lots but so many went under in the 80's) but they also may be a possible source.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I used the aluminum tape they use on heating ducts. I overlapped it an put a small hole in the join with a screw. I checked it for continuity and it worked! Cheap too, got it at Can. Tire or Home Hardware.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I know I picked up a sheet of sticky backed copper foil at Steve's Music store in Toronto about a year and a half ago. I don't know if they would do "mail order" for it or only sell it in the store. If I recall correctly, it wasn't that expensive either, @ $5.00 or less.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> You can get copper foil sticky backed at stained glass shops. Usually in like 1/4" wide rolls, but I have seen packs of three 12" by 12" sheets for 4.99 (this is like YEARS ago and copper costs are up these days and was at a shop in Hamilton on the Mountain).
> 
> Online when I last mentioned this, the only supplies the guys were coming up with were large rolls for lots of cash. A store front shop would be my recommendation. I don't know how many hobby shops are left in NF/St.C area (used to be lots but so many went under in the 80's) but they also may be a possible source.


I checked all sorts of hobby and craft stores when I was looking for some and could only find the giant rolls you mentioned. I didn't need 50 feet of copper foil for $100 or whatever it was.

For something like this, you'll have to eat the shipping unless you're lucky enough to find it in a hobby store. The closest I came was some sticky embossed stuff for scrapbooking, but I was hesitant to buy it because I wasn't sure how much actual metal there was in it.

I ended up using heavy duty tin foil to shield the back of my Tele's pickguard and that worked great. Cavities would be more difficult, but could be done. I don't know if the lesser conductivity of tin foil is an issue or not, but I'm assuming at the voltaged in a guitar, it's moot. It certainly helped my Tele.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i have used aluminum tape a few times , it worked fine i dont think your going to solder to it without the proper flux


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

copperhead said:


> sorry i dont know where to buy locally but bezdez is a household name around here there located up near Timmins somewhere . Chelmsford if i remember correctly
> NO SOLDER COPPER SHIELDING TAPE - OVER 6FT ELEC GUITAR - eBay (item 200502643889 end time Sep-27-10 04:58:23 PDT)


+1 for Bezdez


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I've heard of bezdez before and I totally blanked on it, chalk that up to overwork and a bad head cold. Thanks for all the replies, i'm guessing that tape is the more popular material, I was really hoping to find a localish supply of paint but i'm guessing if I want it ill have to eat the shipping from stewmac.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i prefer the tape, but if youd like to try paint, 
the nutech electronics store near me had some conductive shielding paint a few months back
there is one also in st.catharines- just off welland ave- near dieppe road
Nutech :: Contact Us
they had a spray can style, as well as brush on- i think it was around $30.
im going there tomorrow, so ill check again, and ask if the st. kitts location has it.
theyve got a courier van, so they can move products between the outlets.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Thank you very much Fraser, thats really great of you. I remember calling and asking at the St Catharines Store a while ago and the guy sounded like he thought I was from mars, but maybe I didnt explain it clearly .


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ok- this is what they have right now-
EMI Shielding
st.kitts location has 3 cans in stock, and they are $32.
its an aerosol tho- perfect for pickguards, but maybe less so for cavities.
i wouldnt mind the spray myself, just takes some careful masking-
but it may be a pain for others.
product # is 841-340G
st.kitts may have the liquid version as well, but we forgot to ask- store was kinda busy lol.
another thing to consider is the nickel or silver coated copper print that nutech carries-
its a brush on liquid, and works as well for this- its about $10 for a bottle.
http://www.mgchemicals.com/products/840.html
ive used this before- dont know why i forgot about it.

i havent been in the st.kitts store in years- but i do recall the guy behind the desk not bieng very helpful.
i got a blank stare asking for a 250k mini potentiometer lol.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Thank you very much fraser, this is the 2nd time this week someone has gone above and beyond (i lost my phone and the person who found it answered when I called and then dropped it off for me)

I'm gonna grab some of that stuff ASAP.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i once let some girl use my cell phone- never saw it again. went back to the old way lol.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Quest Music Store - Allparts EP4991000 EP-4991-000 - Copper Shielding Tape

Free shipping in North America


----------

